
Why DNS in OS X 10.10 is broken, and what you can do to fix it - superchink
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/01/why-dns-in-os-x-10-10-is-broken-and-what-you-can-do-to-fix-it/
======
js4all
Please don't go back to mDNSResponder for reasons mentioned in the article,
like missing security updates and future update problems.

If you are hit by the renumbering issue, you can reconfigure discoveryd with:

    
    
        $ sudo /usr/libexec/PlistBuddy -c "Add :ProgramArguments: string --no-namechange" /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.discoveryd.plist

